# Feedback Required.



## prateek70007 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello friends, i have started Web hosting Business by the name Total Web Hosting Solutions, Domains, Shared Linux Hosting, WordPress Hosting & Reseller Hosting - HostingFever and want your feedback on it. 
I need to get your views on following points:

1) Unlimited Plans or Cheap plans with less specs
2) Kind of Offers like free Domains or free upgrades
3) Kind of Referral

Please help and also give your views on website.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2015)

Bit of a late post but the design on the site looks attractive. The plans are really cheap but I think you should give more info about server location etc.
Also how are you giving people an "unlimited" plan only for $3.5? Surely, there's a limit [MENTION=300950]prateek70007[/MENTION]?


----------



## prateek70007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and feedback... i will surely add about the Servers and Locations. Btw our Servers are located in a Tier 3 Data center in Mumbai.

Yeah, that's our unlimited bandwidth and space plan. No limit on number of users/visits at just $3.5 / month ($ 35 a year).


----------



## CAISC (Feb 1, 2015)

Well looks like you have purchased this theme from themeforest, but it is eye catching and you have setup it up perfectly.
While doing a cross browser testing i found some elements were misplaces, consider fixing those.


----------



## prateek70007 (Feb 22, 2015)

CAISC said:


> Well looks like you have purchased this theme from themeforest, but it is eye catching and you have setup it up perfectly.
> While doing a cross browser testing i found some elements were misplaces, consider fixing those.



Yeah Theme is from Themeforest... and thanks for the errors. But i tested in all the latest browsers and it was running fine. Can you specify the problem browser?

Thanks again.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 23, 2015)

looks good. congrats!
i may avail your service sometime in the future. need a website to be put up. will let you know later on.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2015)

The first thing I check is error page. And I found this on an error page: 404 Error - Hosting Fever

"Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Integer lorem quam, adipiscing condimentum tristique vel, eleifend sed turpis. Pellentesque cursus arcu id magna euismod in elementum purus molestie."


----------



## prateek70007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The first thing I check is error page. And I found this on an error page: 404 Error - Hosting Fever
> 
> "Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Integer lorem quam, adipiscing condimentum tristique vel, eleifend sed turpis. Pellentesque cursus arcu id magna euismod in elementum purus molestie."



Thanks Vyom... I rectified it. Anything else you wud like to suggest. 

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> looks good. congrats!
> i may avail your service sometime in the future. need a website to be put up. will let you know later on.



Thanks !!  I wud love to run your Website on our Servers.


----------



## chiragnayyar09 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good site and plans are damm afforable. Will try your service for one of my blog.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice layout and affordable plans  May forward this to some buddies of mine that I know are looking for the service.


----------

